# Music in Beijing?



## mandrew (Jan 28, 2013)

I am curious where are the best places to see concerts and live music in Beijing? Not necessarily big shows but small bars or venues that frequently have good music. 

Also, anyone know where one can play open-mics?


----------



## mandrew (Jan 28, 2013)

I forgot to add, if there are any like-minded musicians out there, I would love to jam


----------



## natesiy (Jan 29, 2013)

Small bars with live music are usually located at a place called Houhai. It's in the center of the city, north of Forbidden City. There are also a few music venues at an area called 798.


----------



## ssilve01 (Jan 30, 2013)

*Music in Beijing*

There's a lot of music in Beijing! Most of cool places are around the second ring road!

Mao livehouse has rockin' shows. Yugongyishan puts on big electric dance paties. Starlive and Gongti have large scale concerts for big acts.

Then, there's the small local bars. Go anywhere down by the Llama Temple, Andingmen, or GuLou to find tons of small hutong live music bars. 

I play every Wednesday at the VA bar (across from the LLama temple) and frequently at 4corners in Gulou (across from the drum tower). You're welcome to come down anytime!


----------



## USAGary (May 21, 2012)

What kind of music?


----------



## ssilve01 (Jan 30, 2013)

In terms of Beijing, there's all types of music -- jazz, metal, folk, whatever!

Personally, I'm partial to R&B and funk.


----------



## ssilve01 (Jan 30, 2013)

*Beijing Music*

In terms of Beijing, there's all types of music -- jazz, metal, folk, whatever!

Personally, I'm partial to R&B and funk.


----------



## USAGary (May 21, 2012)

ssilve01 said:


> In terms of Beijing, there's all types of music -- jazz, metal, folk, whatever!
> 
> Personally, I'm partial to R&B and funk.


Sorry, I was asking the original poster.


----------



## mandrew (Jan 28, 2013)

I really just love the ambiance of live music, but my preference is rock, funk, jazz, and acoustic.


----------

